# Dead Like Me May Be Coming Back As A Series!; The Movie's Filming Right Now!



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

They're filming the _Dead Like Me_ movie right now in Montreal. The day before yesterday was their first day of filming, if I remember correctly.

Here's Ellen Muth's blog. She's been great about updating it constantly.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=148913492

Per her...

"Just to let all you DLMers out there know that this past week, I have been informed that after this "Dead Like Me" movie comes out, it may, go back to series. After seeing the movie, you'll have to be the judge of whether or not you like the new concept. Give it a chance. I know we all hate change but it has been two years since season 2 so there has to be evolution."

After doing some digging, I discovered this...

http://www.myentertainmentworld.com/mew/au...newlisting.html



> (Montreal, Canada) - Send photographs & resumes ASAP to: Details Are only Available By Subscription.. Title: DEAD LIKE ME. CAST, Ellen Muth, Callum Blue, Britt McKillit, Jasmine Guy, Cynthia Stevenson; PROD, Hudson Hickman, Craig Rossler, Sara Berrisford; DIR, Stephen Herek; SCR, John Masius. Contract: Union. Shoot Dates (for this role): July 3, 2007 (in Montreal, Canada)


**Potential spoilers below**



Spoiler



STORY: When Calvin Kane, a slick businessman who couldn't care less about helping the newly dead, takes over Rube's Head Reaper duties, all hell breaks loose, bringing out the worst in Daisy, Roxy, and Mason. George, however, is determined to set her latest, botched reap right, especially because the boy who was supposed to die, Hudson Hart, is her little sister Reggie's secret boyfriend. In the process, George and Reggie re-connect for real, for the first time. Breakdown-- Daisy: Late 20s-Early 30s, Caucasian, preferably blonde, pretty and spoiled. She's an actress who died in the 1930s, supposedly on a set fire during the filming of "Gone With the Wind." Despite her somewhat immoral and solipsistic world-view, Daisy can be charming, extremely likable and generous when the mood strikes her. To Mason's jealousy and annoyance, Daisy immediately falls for Calvin, the new Head Reaper, who helps Daisy secure an understudy role in the play "After the Fall." Of course, being an understudy will not do for Daisy, and she deliberately injures the lead actress so she can take over the part. However, the stress of performing every night proves too much for Daisy, and she begins drinking heavily -- even during performances. Her love affair with Calvin sours quickly after that, and Daisy realizes, along with Mason and Roxy, that slacking on her reaper duties has been her true downfall. NAMES PREFERRED. Lead. (Posted: June 20, 2007)



And finally, am I the only one put on edge a bit by the casting breakdown stating that John Masius wrote the screenplay? He took over as showrunner after Bryan Fuller left, and IMHO, the show's snarkiness and dysfunctional edge really went away. What happened to Stephen Godchaux writing the film? Despite them not being able to get Mandy Patinkin (who's currently on _Criminal Minds_ on CBS) and Laura Harris (who's on _Women's Murder Club_ on ABC this fall) back, I'm still very, very, very excited about the movie and hope that the series returns for many more episodes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I hate when they replace characters with different actors. They apparently wrote Rube out of the show, so Mandy Patinkin being gone is not a huge deal. But replacing Daisy (i.e. Laura Harris) with another actress is going to drive me nuts. I'd rather they just payed Laura Harris for a days work and killed her off, then replaced her with another reaper. I mean that's basically what they did with Rebecca Gayheart at the end of season one, replacing her with Harris.

That being said I was a big fan of the show, so I'll probably see the movie and watch the show if it comes back. 

Dan


----------



## A-1 (Mar 12, 2007)

No Mandy no good. Happy and bummed at the same time


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

A-1 said:


> No Mandy no good. Happy and bummed at the same time


That was my first thought as well.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Yea, I always thought Rube's subplot with trying to communicate with the folks that leave the day's reaps was always interesting. If this is a made for TV movie I'll probably watch it, but if it's destine for the theater I'll wait until it hits Unbox and rent it.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

pkscout said:


> Yea, I always thought Rube's subplot with trying to communicate with the folks that leave the day's reaps was always interesting. If this is a made for TV movie I'll probably watch it, but if it's destine for the theater I'll wait until it hits Unbox and rent it.


Actually, the _Dead Like Me_ movie is one of many direct-to-DVD movies MGM is making.

http://www.vfxworld.com/?sa=adv&code=3631a5a1&atype=news&id=20019

Other titles include (brace yourself)...

A remake of Brian De Palma's _Dressed To Kill_ (which they plan to turn into a franchise...WTF?)

A sequel to the Kurt Russell film _Dark Blue_

A remake of _Audrey Rose_

_Species: The Awakening_ (that's the fourth film in the franchise, for those of you keeping score)

_Wargames: The Dead Code_

_Stargate: Continuum_

_Stargate: The Ark Of Truth_


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

What is Laura Harris doing that she couldn't come back. She was on SG Atlantis a few weeks back so she's not fully involved like Mandy is. Did she just want to much money or something?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> What is Laura Harris doing that she couldn't come back. She was on SG Atlantis a few weeks back so she's not fully involved like Mandy is. Did she just want to much money or something?


As somebody posted earlier in the thread, she has a new series this fall. The Atlantis episode was filmed last year.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Rebecca Gayheart is not doing much...well except traipsing around the beach topless with her husband. We need to know what happened to her character.

Oh and everyone is right Rube makes the show if he is not calling George "peanut" then what is the point in watching?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The combination of Rube being gone and the recasting of Daisy is really bad. I'd rather have had a simple "Daisy got transfered to Detroit" or something like that, and have someone new, just like they did when they wrote out Betty.

Plus, I think most people were kind of hoping that they'd move further away from George's family's plotline... but it sounds like it's more pronounced than ever. I'm not sure if this is a good thing.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> As somebody posted earlier in the thread, she has a new series this fall. The Atlantis episode was filmed last year.


Oops, I missed that part.


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> The combination of Rube being gone and the recasting of Daisy is really bad. I'd rather have had a simple "Daisy got transfered to Detroit" or something like that, and have someone new, just like they did when they wrote out Betty.
> 
> Plus, I think most people were kind of hoping that they'd move further away from George's family's plotline... but it sounds like it's more pronounced than ever. I'm not sure if this is a good thing.


Agreed! On all points. Daisy was my favorite character, so her being re-cast really bugs me.

I discovered this series late last year via Netflix. I rented the first DVD, then literally plowed through them all within 2 weeks. I absolutely loved them.

Another thing I really liked about the DVD releases -- the video quality was just staggeringly good. Amazingly good. Even blown up for a 56" TV, they looked amazing. A friend bought me the first season of Weeds, and since it was from Showtime, I had high hopes that they'd look great as well. Nope. Huge disappointment. Weeds looks like crap on DVD. They didn't even bother to release it in widescreen. Jerks!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting. I dunno, I am excited but also nervous it's going to suck.

I mean, taking this long to bring it back to us, with some changes, and time passed. Sounds like Star Trek Generations.


----------



## stantonl (Jun 22, 2004)

I hope they do a good job with bringing this back to us. I think the show will be awkward without Rube.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I've been rewatching the series _again_ on tv, on scifi i think. even though I've got both sets, and have seen them lots in HD as well.

Wonder if the reinsurgence is related to the movie/newshow rumors.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey, if they do pick up the series again, I'll go ahead and finish watching season 2. I really liked the series when Sci-Fi picked it up and bought seasons 1 and 2 on DVD but thought there was at least a season 3. I liked the show so much that I didn't want it to be over so I never watched the second half of season 2


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

No Mandy!! - The show will be better off IMO. On Sci fi it was reduced to PG (not Showtime's PG-13) Thus editing erodes most shows that go from premium to basic cable


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

But where's the really BIG news? Will we see Kiffany and Der Waffle House again???


I hate the idea of recasting Daisy and agree they should just introduce a new character. After all, if Laura Harris' new show doesn't pan out, who wouldn't bet she'd love to go back to Dead Like Me if it was a series again?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jgerry said:


> A friend bought me the first season of Weeds, and since it was from Showtime, I had high hopes that they'd look great as well. Nope. Huge disappointment. Weeds looks like crap on DVD. They didn't even bother to release it in widescreen. Jerks!


OT - Widescreen Season 1 of Weeds was released May 29 this year, and Season 2 (also widescreen) will be available July 24.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I thought the second season wasn't nearly as good as the first. The first season had more humor and the second season had more swear words. Not a good tradeoff. I didn't mind seeing it go. Now, if it went after the first season, I would've been more upset.

I wonder if Ellen Muth has gained any weight, or if she still looks like a walking skeleton.....


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I would really like to see this come back, even without Rube - I think there are other ways to take it. It was just such a well-done show, even with the odd concept, that I really enjoyed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> The first season had more humor and the second season had more swear words. Not a good tradeoff.


On the other hand, the first season was darker and edgier, and the second season more "uplifting." Again, not a good tradeoff.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

No Mandy.

No Daisy.

the people responsible for the second season, not the first.

No thank you (I'll still watch it, but it better knock my socks off)...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, to be clear, John Masius took over midway through first season, after Bryan Fuller took off in a huff after the first few episodes. So it's not an even "first season"/"second season" split.

I never got why Bryan Fuller left, except for an ego trip. I read an interview with him where he complained that MGM-TV forced him to remove certain scenes from the show, and that was the reason he left. However, I went back and looked and the scene he referenced were in fact actually in there - the scene from George's funeral where her dad was hugging another guy.

Interview with Bryan Fuller: http://www.mediavillage.com/jmentr/2005/06/06/jmer-06-06-05/


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The second season had more character development for the other characters. The first season seemed to be revolve around ellen and her family a little too much.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Well, to be clear, John Masius took over midway through first season, after Bryan Fuller took off in a huff after the first few episodes. So it's not an even "first season"/"second season" split.
> 
> I never got why Bryan Fuller left, except for an ego trip. I read an interview with him where he complained that MGM-TV forced him to remove certain scenes from the show, and that was the reason he left. However, I went back and looked and the scene he referenced were in fact actually in there - the scene from George's funeral where her dad was hugging another guy.
> 
> Interview with Bryan Fuller: http://www.mediavillage.com/jmentr/2005/06/06/jmer-06-06-05/


Fuller wanted George's father to have been carrying on a clandestine gay affair; the suits at MGM balked at that, and due to that and other things MGM did, Fuller walked.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Fuller wanted George's father to have been carrying on a clandestine gay affair; the suits at MGM balked at that, and due to that and other things MGM did, Fuller walked.


Well, yeah, I sort of get that... but he wasn't even aware of his own show enough to know that the scene that he said was removed _wasn't_... and he said that the removal of the scene precipitated the removal of the rest of the plotline.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Well, yeah, I sort of get that... but he wasn't even aware of his own show enough to know that the scene that he said was removed _wasn't_... and he said that the removal of the scene precipitated the removal of the rest of the plotline.


Well maybe MGM did that as a mea culpa of sorts, Fuller was still soured over the way they treated him and the fact that they didn't want him instituting the storyline he wanted, therefore he walked. Then again, Fuller has said he hasn't watched any of the series after he left. Take that as you will.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Some movie spoilers:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/07/31/some-dead-like-me-movie-spoilers/


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Daisy is being played by an actress who has played Laura Harris's sister twice, on The Dead Zone & 24.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

"You're a constipater. You disturb my ***** and it annoys me."

Best line ever.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> Daisy is being played by an actress who has played Laura Harris's sister twice, on The Dead Zone & 24.


Cool! Sarah Wynter!


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

Mandy Patinkin quit Criminal Minds so he's actually available. I will miss Laura Harris the most though: "Isn't it weird how they always fall butter side down?"


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

That's too bad Mandy and Laura won't be in it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Trailer

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/bdtv/Player.php?id=1570


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Hmm.. well, it looks like DLE, smells like DLE, sounds like DLE.

No Rube = bad
the new Daisy = not the same

but I can't complain for more new DLE.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

sweeeeeet


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Best line in the trailer...



Spoiler



When they meet the new boss, Mr Cane...
Mason says, "I think I met your sister last night, she gave me a lap dance... Candy?"


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow. George's sister certainly has changed. It *is* the same actress, isn't it?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Yep, she's all growd up and looking way cute!


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

rkester said:


> Yep, she's all growd up and looking way cute!


+1

So is this going to be a Showtime movie, or Direct To Video?


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Oh, I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow. It didn't register that was George's sister at first. Holy cow, has she changed.

I'm going to miss Mandy in this, but that's not as bad as a new actress playing Daisy. I will say again, if they couldn't get Laura Harris, then just write the character out, don't recast her.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I hate when they replace characters with different actors. They apparently wrote Rube out of the show, so Mandy Patinkin being gone is not a huge deal. But replacing Daisy (i.e. Laura Harris) with another actress is going to drive me nuts. I'd rather they just payed Laura Harris for a days work and killed her off, then replaced her with another reaper. I mean that's basically what they did with Rebecca Gayheart at the end of season one, replacing her with Harris.
> 
> That being said I was a big fan of the show, so I'll probably see the movie and watch the show if it comes back.
> 
> Dan


\

+1. Laura Harris is Daisy, anyone else is poor substitute. But, at least we were getting to see her in Women's Murder Club until the strike stopped it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> +1
> 
> So is this going to be a Showtime movie, or Direct To Video?


Direct to video, I believe.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

mwhip said:


> Trailer
> 
> http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/bdtv/Player.php?id=1570


I never thought I'd use the term "giddy" to describe myself,
but I do believe I am, as a schoolgirl even. (if that's the correct usage)


PJO1966 said:


> Wow. George's sister certainly has changed. It *is* the same actress, isn't it?


Ya, little miss McKillip has filled out nicely.

phox


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I wasn't really all that psyched for this, but now I think I am. And the little sister did really get cute.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

And now it has a release date!

link


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Cool.

And the Amazon preorder here.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

meh...no Mandy...no Blu Ray...no thanks!

(thanks for the news, though  )


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

I'll miss Mandy and Laura Harris... Rental for me.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yup no Blu-ray, no deal! Will rent though.


----------



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

FWIW, Dead Like Me: The Complete Collection is today's gold box deal for $29.99 -- this includes both seasons, and also the 'Life after death' movie.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

Gai-jin said:


> FWIW, Dead Like Me: The Complete Collection is today's gold box deal for $29.99 -- this includes both seasons, and also the 'Life after death' movie.


In for the set! Thanks *Gai-jin*


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Gai-jin said:


> FWIW, Dead Like Me: The Complete Collection is today's gold box deal for $29.99 -- this includes both seasons, and also the 'Life after death' movie.


Hmm. The amazon description doesn't say that the movie is included, yet the reviews say it is. Odd.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Hmm. The amazon description doesn't say that the movie is included, yet the reviews say it is. Odd.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

I saw this on one of the deal sites and was considering it. Is this going to be an all day special? I may order it when I get home.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Hmm. The amazon description doesn't say that the movie is included, yet the reviews say it is. Odd.


If the movie is included they should give you a further discount


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeah, the movie was not that good at all. It was missing a lot.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> Yeah, the movie was not that good at all. It was missing a lot.


Yep. Severely lacking is putting it mildly.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

AlphaDelta said:


> Mandy Patinkin quit Criminal Minds so he's actually available. I will miss Laura Harris the most though: "Isn't it weird how they always fall butter side down?"


Mandy seems to be able to write his own ticket... I thought he'd pulled a "Caruso" when he walked off DLM and then again on Criminal Minds, but he seems to be talented enough to get away with it. I wish they'd have gotten him back for the Movie though... That would really have helped...


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Mandy seems to be able to write his own ticket... I thought he'd pulled a "Caruso" when he walked off DLM and then again on Criminal Minds, but he seems to be talented enough to get away with it. I wish they'd have gotten him back for the Movie though... That would really have helped...


I kind of get the feeling that he's gotten to the point where he doesn't need the money. And I also kinda think his real love is stage work. But that's all just guesses on my part.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ced6 said:


> I kind of get the feeling that he's gotten to the point where he doesn't need the money. And I also kinda think his real love is stage work. But that's all just guesses on my part.


I agree. Samuel L. Jackson he is NOT. He seems to just do what makes him happy at this point. Not a bad way to go if you can pull it off.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Hmm. The amazon description doesn't say that the movie is included, yet the reviews say it is. Odd.


My set came today. The movie is included.


----------

